# END OF SUMMER CLASSIC 2009 Sept. 12th



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Co-hosted by OUR STYLE Car Club and ILLUSTRIOUS Car Club


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS INVITED AND WELCOME!! 
More details to come!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Firme. REFLECTIONS CAR CLUIB will be there to show support for this event. * :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

_Representing at the Imperials Car Show at Cerritos College!!!_


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*OUR STYLE CC CARS AT IMPERIALS !!!!!!!!! *photos provided by piloteando.tv


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ILLUSTRIOUS CC CARS AT IMPERIALS !!!!!!!!! *photos provided by piloteando.tv


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be there for sure


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*Best of Show $250
$100 Best Lowrider 
$100 Best Bomb
$100 Best DUB
$100 Most Members
$100 Best Pedal Bike
$25 Best Paint
$25 Best Interior
$25 Best Engine
$25 Best Setup*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

FUDDRUCKERS (of course)
CARLS JR
ROUND TABLE PIZZA
COSTCO (PIZZA)
BOSTON MARKET
STARBUCKS</span>[/b]


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bump To the Topp ! ! ! ! *


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*LOWRIDER CATEGORIES, 1rst 2nd 3rd
30's and under
40's
50's
60-64's
65-69's
70's
80's
90's and up
luxury
*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*DUB CATEGORIES 1rst & 2nd
SUV mild
SUV wild
Truck mild
Truck wild
Import mild
Import wild
Domestic mild
Domestic wild*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*rounding out the show will include,
motorcycle 1rst, 2nd, 3nd
lowrider bikes 12"&16" 1rst 2nd 3rd
lowrider bikes 20" & 26" 1rst 2nd 3rd
special interest vehicle 1rst 2nd 3rd
model cars (4 awards)

specialty awards including
best paint
best interior
best engine
best hydraulics/airbags
best mural
furthest traveled*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

LOST ANGELS CAR CLUB will be there to support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Cruising on the 22 freeway with Street Style CC and lined up at the Good Times CC Picnic in Orange County!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 2 2009, 09:40 PM~14656218
> *Cruising on the 22 freeway with Street Style CC and lined up at the Good Times CC Picnic in Orange County!
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

from the 91 freeway
- exit and go south on Lakewood blvd
- Left on Candlewood ave
- Right on Clark Ave

From the 605 freeway
- Exit and go west on Carson Blvd
- Right on Clark Ave

From the 405 freeway
-Exit and go north on Lakwood blvd
- Right on Candlewood ave
- Right on Clark Ave


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

*Best of Show $250
$100 Best Lowrider 
$100 Best Bomb
$100 Best DUB
$100 Most Members
$100 Best Pedal Bike
$25 Best Paint
$25 Best Interior
$25 Best Engine
$25 Best Setup*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*A poster for the show is now available!!! Look for it at our sponsors shops!!*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 26 2009, 04:49 PM~14587684
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I got your VIP PASS!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

Lost Angels will be there. Cant wait :nicoderm:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*For all those debating what show to go to this weekend, LET IT BE KNOWN, we are DEDICATED TO THROWING A GREAT SHOW!!! 

We are setting up at a great location for the WHOLE FAMILY!!

We got the BEST DJ we can find!!!

MAXED out the TROPHIES and CASH PRIZES available!!.

Now we've finalized our RAFFLE PRIZES!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*We've got the following,

1. 42" PLASMA HDTV Insignia
2.GUITAR HERO World Tour
3. COBY 7" Kitchen TV/DVD Player / Radio
4. SONY DVD player
5. CANON color printer

MORE TO COME!!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*GO TROJANS!!!!!!!!!!








*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SNOOP Approved !!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sweetcaddy_@Aug 11 2009, 08:40 PM~14742566
> *Lost Angels will be there. Cant wait  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks for the support!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*FREE SHIRTS FOR THE FIRST 100 CARS !!! HERE IS THE SHIRT DESIGN...*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*MORE TO COME!!!*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

*Best of Show $250
$100 Best Lowrider 
$100 Best Bomb
$100 Best DUB
$100 Most Members
$100 Best Pedal Bike
$25 Best Paint
$25 Best Interior
$25 Best Engine
$25 Best Setup*


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 13 2009, 05:31 PM~14459837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

*Best of Show $250
$100 Best Lowrider 
$100 Best Bomb
$100 Best DUB
$100 Most Members
$100 Best Pedal Bike
$25 Best Paint
$25 Best Interior
$25 Best Engine
$25 Best Setup*


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 is she going to be there


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Aug 18 2009, 07:21 PM~14811040
> * :0  is she going to be there
> *


I'm waiting for the Entertainment Committee to confirm. If she's not, then the next best thing.


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: IS DEFINETELY GOIN TO BE THERE, YOU GOT OUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:  TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

TTT FOR ILLUSTRIOUS AND OUR STYLE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Aug 20 2009, 08:43 AM~14826839
> *:thumbsup: IS DEFINETELY GOIN TO BE THERE, YOU GOT OUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:
> *


get to the show early because it looks like we will sell out. We only have 200 parking spots available. After they are filled, we will have to turn cars away!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

get to the show early because it looks like we will sell out. We only have 200 parking spots available. After they are filled, we will have to turn cars away!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*less than 3 weeks!!*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

*Best of Show $250
$100 Best Lowrider 
$100 Best Bomb
$100 Best DUB
$100 Most Members
$100 Best Pedal Bike
$25 Best Paint
$25 Best Interior
$25 Best Engine
$25 Best Setup*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*** a category for lowrider trucks has been added ***


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

***


----------



## khwts (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## 2memo (Aug 7, 2009)

OUR STYLE CC


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 22 2009, 07:52 PM~14850131
> *get to the show early because it looks like we will sell out. We only have 200 parking spots available. After they are filled, we will have to turn cars away!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Look for OUR STYLE cc AND ILLUSTRIOUS cc at the Street Low Costa Mesa Show! Should be a killer show!!


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*** TWO WEEKS LEFT ** REMEMBER THIS IS A SATURDAY SHOW !!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ILLUSTRIOUS LA gasing up for the Street Low Costa Mesa Show this past sunday!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

lined up to roll in !!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Curly here are the pics ... 



















Thanks for the work, and you will have them delivered in person before the show ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Sep 3 2009, 03:30 PM~14973509
> *Curly here are the pics ...
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT WORK!!! Thanks for the fast service


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

TU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AVS SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
''STYLISTICS'' CAR CLUB WILL BE FOR SUPORT


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop oct18th n sacramento go 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

CRUISIN’FOR GOD’S CHILDREN CAR SHOW
SPONSORS BY:
D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS

SUNDAY NOV.15TH , 2009
NEW LIFE FELLOWSHIP
11209 FIRST AVE.
WHITTIER, CA 90603
BETWEEN FIRST AVE./ LEFFINGWELL RD
(150 SPACES LIMTED)
MOVE-IN:6AM-9AM
SHOW TIME:9AM-4PM

CARS-$20/MOTORCYCLE-$15/BIKES-$10/VENDOR-$25
TROPHIES AWARDED TO ALL DIFFERENT CATORGIES

FOOD VENDOR,VENDOR BOOTH,RAFFLES,50/50
LIVE ENTERTAINMENT AND MUCH MORE…

FOR MORE INFO.J. SATCH
(562)-631-1297 AFTER 9PM OR LEAVE VOICEMAIL
[email protected]

ALL PROCEED GO TO THE YOUTH BUILDING
COME AND SUPPORT GOD BLESS


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

5 MORE DAYS !!!


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

shades of brown will be there---------------


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 7 2009, 11:01 PM~15010577
> *5 MORE DAYS !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15010577
> *5 MORE DAYS !!!
> *


*3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Had our final meeting for the car show today and everything a GO for Saturday!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

im there  :thumbsup: then lets all roll to dukes cruz night in la punte


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 13 2009, 02:31 PM~14459837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*TTT*, send me sum pics of the show Curly!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

!~! see everyone tomorrow!~!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS HAD A GOODTIME AT YOUR SHOW SEE YOU GUYS NEXT TIME


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

I would like to thank everyone.. LOST ANGELS CAR AND BIKE CLUB HAD FUN.. GOOD TURN OUT.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Best of Friends

Enloyed the show as well.


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

*Ke onda my lowriding brothers!! :cheesy: 

Want to say congrats for a good last minute show and thank you from the black n gold "STYLISTICS" family!!! We and all of the kids had a very good time. Got your back again next year!!! :cheesy:  

Special thanks to Kali from OUR STYLE and Curly from ILLUSTRIOUS great show!!!  

Enough said now shower this topic with all the pictures!!! :biggrin: 
I know you had a photographer on hand atleast for the trophy ceremony!!   *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Great show keep up the goodwork had a great time Rolo BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c.


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

good show thanks


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

got pictures? car's or models?


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, A BIG THANK YOU TO OUR STYLE AND ILLUSTRIOUS FOR PUTTIN ON A GOOD SHOW, YOU GUYS WILL ALWAYS HAVE OUR SUPPORT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i had a good time too great location for a show good luck next year


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*BEST IN SHOW $250 AND BEST LOWRIDER $100 CHUY FROM LOS ANGELES CC WITH THE SCARFACE CAR</span>*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*BEST DUB $100 IRMA'S 05 RANGE ROVER FROM AFFILIATED CC*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*I BELIEVE THIS WAS THE BEST BIKE $100, CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG,*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*FURTHEST DISTANCE TRAVELED, ARTURO PADILLA FROM TIJUANA MEXICO (we checked his drivers license cause it has cali plates!)*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SPECIAL INTEREST 1RST PLACE: WENDYS RED GTO CONVERTIBLE*


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:0 :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SPECIAL INTEREST 2ND PLACE: RAFAEL MONTEJANO 70 CHEVELLE SS*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*MOTORCYCLE 3RD PLACE TONY TAPIA'S HARLEY*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*BEST BOMB TRUCK: TROYS 54 CHEVY TRUCK*


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

GREAT PICS CURLY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*90'S FIRST PLACE: RICHIE'S 96 FLEETWOOD FROM STYLISTICS*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*90'S THIRD PLACE: BEATRICE'S 94 FLEETWOOD FROM LOST ANGELS CC*


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 14 2009, 08:47 PM~15082781
> *90'S THIRD PLACE: BEATRICE'S 94 FLEETWOOD FROM LOST ANGELS CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :uh: REALLY???? WOW  I THOUGHT RICHIE TOOK 1ST AND I GOT SECOND???  DID I BRING THE WRONG TROPHY????


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: ORALE JAIME!!!! NOW I BELIEVE THATS A LITTLE MORE ACURATE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

ITS OK TE PERDONO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*90'S 2ND PLACE: PRISCILLA'S 92 FLEETWOOD FROM STYLISTICS*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Sep 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15082891
> * :cheesy: ORALE JAIME!!!! NOW I BELIEVE THATS A LITTLE MORE ACURATE!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ITS OK TE PERDONO!!! :biggrin:
> *


*
MY SCORE SHEET IS A BIT HARD TO READ, I GOT IT STRAIGHT!*


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 14 2009, 08:55 PM~15082905
> *90'S 2ND PLACE: PRISCILLA'S 92 FLEETWOOD FROM STYLISTICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
GRACIAS CURLY, I WAS ABOUT TO CALL BEATRICE AND SWITCH TROPHY!! LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DON'T TRIP HOMIE YOU DOING A GREAT JOB!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*80'S 3RD PLACE: BILLY'S 85 REGAL FROM KING OF KINGS
2ND PLACE: DEE BOYS 86 CAPRICE FROM STYLISTICS
1RST PLACE: MARLON'S 83 MALIBU WAGON FROM TRAFFIC

sorry no pics right now!!!*


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 14 2009, 08:56 PM~15082931
> *
> MY SCORE SHEET IS A BIT HARD TO READ, I GOT IT STRAIGHT!
> *


ITS KOO HOMIE I JUST DIDN'T WANT HER OR ANGEL TO COME AND TRY TO TAKE MY DAUGHTERS TROPHY!! :nosad: :angel:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*70's 3rd PLACE: MICHAEL'S 73 IMPALA FROM STYLISTICS
2nd PLACE: RUDY'S 79 BUICK REGAL STYLISTICS
1RST PLACE: MIKE'S 79 MONTE CARLO FROM KING OF KINGS*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*1RST PLACE: JOSE BARRERAS 69 RIVIERA FROM HIGH CLASS*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*3rd PLACE: SPIKE'S 64 IMPALA*


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Sep 13 2009, 08:10 PM~15071254
> *Ke onda my lowriding brothers!! :cheesy:
> 
> Want to say congrats for a good last minute show and thank you from the black n gold "STYLISTICS" family!!! We and all of the kids had a very good time. Got your back again next year!!! :cheesy:
> ...


X2 ''STYLISTICS'' HADE A GOOD TIME WE BE THERE NEXT TIME JAIMITO


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

DO U HAVE ENEY PICS ON THE BIKES


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*50'S 
3RD PLACE: STEVE'S 59 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FROM LOS ANGELES
2ND PLACE: PANCHO'S 58 IMPALA FROM LOS ANGELES
1rst PLACE: JAVIER'S 58 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FROM LOS ANGELES*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SUV MILD 1rst PLACE: LUIS LOPEZ'S 70 SUBURBAN FROM FOREVER CLOWNIN
2nd PLACE: HECTOR CASTILLO'S 99 BLAZER FROM NITE CROWD*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*TRUCK WILD 2nd PLACE: MATT BROOKSHIRE'S 07 AVALANCHE FROM NOKTURNAL
1rst PLACE: MIKE LAURIE 02 AVALANCHE FROM GAME OVA*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*IMPORT CARS WILD 2nd PLACE: GORE 04 ALTIMA FROM SWEET BALLIN
1rst PLACE: RICKY VALENCIA 03 ALTIMA FROM SWEET BALLIN*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*EL CAMINO 1rst PLACE: ISRAEL LOSADA*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*TRUCK MILD 2nd PLACE: JERARDO CUEVA 06 SILVERADO FROM SWIFT
1rst PLACE: BENJII 08 TUNDRA FROM SWIFT*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SUV WILD 1rst PLACE: IRMA'S 05 RANGE ROVER FROM AFFILIATED
2nd PLACE: SAMANTHA VALDOVINO'S 73 CHEVY BLAZER FROM HIGH CLASS*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*MODEL CAR BEST OF SHOW & PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SOME OF THE OTHER GREAT CARS THAT CAME OUT!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*WILL POST LOTS MORE PICS TOMORROW!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

CURLY WHERES THE PICS OF THE 80'S WINNERS


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 14 2009, 08:32 PM~15082539
> *I BELIEVE THIS WAS THE BEST BIKE $100, CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG,
> 
> 
> ...


nope thats the homies big alex bike i won best bike it was a 3wheeler almost looks the same over were all the bikes were thanks cool ass show i like the lik car models the best havent seen those in a long time


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c. Rolo..V.P.


----------



## vilo1962 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Paul and Ramon of Reflections Car Club just wanted to say "Thank You", Great Show and we all had a good time.... *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT, looks like a good turn out! But cum on BRO, you got to post up more pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sassoaz (Apr 1, 2009)

Now those are models not like some of the scallywags that were at costa mesa show.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

CURLEY WHATS UP WITH THE PICS OF THE 80'S WINNERS


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*3rd place 80's: Billy's 85 Regal from King of Kings*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Sep 17 2009, 06:59 PM~15113064
> *CURLEY WHATS UP WITH THE PICS OF THE 80'S WINNERS
> *


i've got no pics of yours or the malibu wagon.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*i believe this won 1rst place motorcycle*


----------



## 1940deluxe (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

obucket.com














/album







s/h102/hotdogman_2006/DSCN1445.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

ON THE BEHALF OF BOTH CLUBS




















WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR COMING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT TONY ON THE PICS, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB ALWAYS GOT LUV FOR YA'LL


----------

